# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Malaysia - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Malaysia

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Malaysia* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Malaysia*.

Du khách thường mua quần áo, đồ lưu niệm như chìa khóa, dây chuyền, lắc đeo tay với một quả chuông nho nhỏ hay hình ảnh thu nhỏ của tháp đôi Petronas – biểu tượng của đất nước Malaysia với giá cả khá phải chăng, khoảng 3 – 5 đô la Mỹ, tùy kích cỡ. Đặc biệt, một món quà được nhiều du khách lựa chọn nhất chính là cà vạt; cà vạt được bày bán rất nhiều tại các cửa hàng từ trung tâm thương mại lớn đến các chợ trời với giá khá rẻ, mẫu mã lại rất đẹp.

*khu Phố Tàu (Chinatown) ở Kuala Lumpur*

- Khu Phố Tàu ở Kuala Lumpur có đủ các loại hàng hóa từ bánh kẹo, hoa quả, giày dép, quần áo, túi, đồng hồ… Phần lớn hàng hóa ở đây xuất phát từ Trung Quốc. Đối với ai thích nền văn hóa ẩm thực Trung Hoa thì khu phố này chính là địa chỉ thích hợp nhất. Đường vào khu chợ chính là hàng loạt hàng quán với các món ăn Hoa phục vụ khách trên những dãy bàn kê hai bên đường.


Phố ẩm thực ban đêm trong khu China Town ở Kula Lumpur.


Đặc điểm chung của chợ là hàng hóa rất đa dạng và giá cả tương đối rẻ. Có mặt hàng đề sẵn biển báo giá, có mặt hàng không có treo giá cả. Đối với những mặt hàng không treo biển báo giá, khi mua du khách nên chịu khó mặc cả. Cũng như ở Việt Nam, nếu thấy người bán chưa đồng ý bán với mức giá mình đưa ra thì cứ bỏ đi, thế nào chủ hàng cũng gọi lại và giảm giá dần cho tới khi hai bên vừa ý.

Nhìn chung chất lượng hàng hóa ở đây thuộc dạng trung bình, ở một vài cửa hàng, người bán thường nói thách giá gấp 3 - 4 lần giá thực. Chính vì vậy du khách nên cẩn thận và xem kỹ món hàng trước khi trả giá. Việc trả giá ở Phố Tàu cũng thoải mái, nhưng tốt nhất du khách nên dạo quanh một vòng tham khảo các mức giá rồi hãy quyết định mua hàng.

Ngoài việc đi mua hàng hóa, đồ lưu niệm tại đây, du khách có thể đến khu Phố Tàu vào ban đêm để ngắm nhìn quang cảnh sinh hoạt tại chợ đêm. Khách du lịch từ nước ngoài đến Malaysia thường hay mua hàng ở đây vì giá cả hầu hết các loại hàng hóa thường rẻ một nửa so với hàng hóa ở Việt Nam.


Một cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm tại Kuala Lumpur.

----------


## thuydn

*Suria KLCC*

  Nằm ngay tại những tầng dưới cùng của tòa tháp đôi Petronas nổi tiếng   thế giới, vẻ sang trọng, sa hoa với vô số những nhãn hiệu thời trang  nổi  tiếng thế giới chắc chắn sẽ khiến bạn kinh ngạc và choáng ngợp. Bên   cạnh khu thương mại này còn có cả nhà hàng, quán bar, phòng triển lãm   tranh nghệ thuật cho những du khách nghỉ ngơi thư giãn sau khi đã   shopping mệt mỏi. 

*China Town*

  Nếu không tìm được những món đồ phù hợp tại Suria KLCC bạn có thể ghé   qua China Town nằm gần khu vực người Hoa sinh sống và buôn bán tấp nập   Petaling. Nhìn chung các mặt hàng ở đây rất phong phú và đa dạng về   chủng loại, chất lượng thì thuộc dạng trung bình nhưng giá thì được các   nhân viên bán hàng hét cao gấp 3 đến 4 lần giá bán. Chính vì vậy bạn  nên  cẩn thận và xem kỹ món hàng trước khi trả giá. Việc trả giá ở đây  cũng  thoải mái nhưng tốt nhất nên đi dạo quanh đây một vòng tham khảo  các mức  giá rồi hãy quyết định mua hàng.

*Bukit Bintang*

  Nằm ngay trong trung tâm khu "tam giác vàng" Bukit Bintang (hay còn   gọi là BB Plaza) là trung tâm mua sắm náo nhiệt bậc nhất thủ đô Kuala   Lumpur. Từ sáng cho tới đêm lúc nào cũng có người ra người vào đông vui   và nhộn nhịp. Ở đây không có ranh giới giữa ngày và đêm, ánh điện lúc   nào cũng sáng trưng cùng lấp lánh những thời trang hàng hiệu từ quần áo   giày dép, dây lưng cho đến những chiếc ví da sang trọng đủ các loại mặt   hàng. Nhưng đông khách nhất là các cửa hàng bán đồng hồ và các mặt  hàng  điện tử.

*Central Market*

  Sau khi tham quan và mua sắm ở China Town bạn có thể đi bộ 5 phút là   tới một trong những trung tâm mua sắm cũng không kém phần nhộn nhịp và   đông vui Central Market. Nơi đây bày bán đủ các loại mặt hàng từ thượng   vàng hạ cám nhưng nhiều nhất vẫn là các sản phẩm điện tử, điện lạnh như   TV, máy nghe nhạc MP3... rất nhiều du khách đã chọn mua các sản phẩm  như  máy xay sinh tố, máy ép trái cây ở đây vì giá cả rất rẻ và chất  lượng  cũng đảm bảo. Các cửa hàng nơi đây phục vụ chủ yếu cho khách du  lịch  quốc tế vì vậy trả giá là một phần không thể thiếu trong khi mua  hàng.

*Mid Valley Megamall*

  Mid Valley Megamall nằm tại trung tâm sôi động nhất của thành phố   Kuala Lumpur. Chất lượng, mẫu mã và chủng loại hàng hóa ở đây phong phú   và đa dạng tùy từng số tiền mà bạn bỏ ra. Vào mùa giảm giá, hàng loạt   các cửa hàng thời trang lớn ở đây đều đồng loạt giảm giá. 

*The Gardenmall* 

  Nằm trung tâm của thủ đô Kuala Lumpur, The Gardenmall được xây dựng   năm 2007 là một trong những trung tâm thương mại lớn, hiện đại và sang   trọng. Nằm kế bên Mid Valley Megamall và từ khi ra đời 2 trung tâm này   đã tạo nên một khu tổ hợp đô thị khổng lồ mang tên Mid Valley City thu   hút rất nhiều khách du lịch quốc tế đến đây để tham quan và mua sắm. Ở   đây có hàng trăm cửa hàng lớn nhỏ bày bán rất nhiều thứ hàng hóa khác   nhau.
Pavilion Kuala Lumpur
  Với vô số những khách sạn sang trọng và san sát những trung tâm thương   mại sa hoa, Pavilion là một nơi lý tưởng cho những ai đam mê thời  trang  hàng hiệu nổi tiếng. Những thương hiệu thường thường bậc trung  chưa bao  giờ có một vị trí trên các kệ hàng nơi đây. Từ những đôi vớ,  chiếc dây  lưng cho đến những bộ đầm dạ hội đều mang tên tuổi của những  thương hiệu  lơn. Tuy nhiên giá cả ở đây không hề rẻ chút nào, nhưng nếu  vào mùa  giảm giá bạn cũng có cơ hội sở hữu chúng với giá rẻ bằng thậm  chí rẻ hơn  một số trung tâm khác.

*
Sungei Wang Plaza*

  Là một trong những trung tâm lớn và xuất hiện đầu tiên tại Kuala   Lumpur vì vậy Sungei Wang Plaza luôn sôi động và nhộn nhịp. Bày bán đủ   loại hàng hóa khác nhau nhưng nổi tiếng nhất vẫn là những mặt hàng điện   tử như máy tính xách tay, máy nghe nhạc Mp3, TV... Nhưng khách du lịch   luôn tập trung đông nhất ở những cửa hàng điện thoại di động vì mẫu mã   rất đa dạng, phong phú và giá thì rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với sản phẩm cùng   loại ở Việt Nam.

----------

